# My Alaska trip.



## no longer collecting (Jul 25, 2009)

End of June ...
Cruise ship from Vancouver to Kitchekan (salmon fishing)....then to Juneau the Capital on an heli-tour.then to Skagway took the Whitepass trail to the Yukon. Back on the ship to Icy Straight Point for whale watching...saw the Hubbard glacier...Stopped in Seward then towards Talketna and a stop in Anchorage....long day visit inside the Delani park...Mount McKinley and out to Fairbanks where they have pipes under the city to stop the permafrost.......2 weeks of nice sunny days weather in the 80's.....great vacation.

Alain,


----------



## no longer collecting (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## forestryworks (Jul 25, 2009)

very nice pics, thanks for sharing. i'd love to go there someday.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jul 25, 2009)

Beautiful. Thank you. One of my favorite parts of North America.


----------



## deeker (Jul 26, 2009)

Fantastic pictures. 

Great post.

Kevin


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 26, 2009)

That's great. Nice pics.


----------



## sbhooper (Jul 26, 2009)




----------



## A. Stanton (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice pics; I envy you.


----------

